# considering adopting



## mrshanna

Hi all!!! My husband and I are considering adopting a miracle into our family while still ttc. Has anyone ever adopted in the US? This is a reasonably new idea to us, and Im not sure where to start!:flower:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gingerbaby

I didnt want to read and run but I am at the same stage of this process that you are. I have started researching agencies. Good luck! Im here if you ever need to talk.


----------



## Dodima1999

Myself and DH went to an information meeting about this during the week. Very disheartening I have to say. I know it's a tough process but they said everything running smoothly it'll take 3 years to get our cert saying we're eligible and then a further year before we'd get our miracle!!!! 
We've been TTC for nearly 3years and now will have to wait a further 4 before anything... Why s life so tough.
I'm in Ireland so not sure if US is different.


----------

